# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  कानून का पंडित (वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित)

## asr335704

इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है, दिवंगत प्रसिद्ध लेखक वेद प्रकाश शर्मा का थ्रिलर उपन्यास
*
"कानून का पंडित"

*इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले वास्तविक महोदय को जाता है|

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## anita

*बहुत बढ़िया 

आपके इस प्रयास के लिए मंच आपका आभारी रहेंगा 

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*

----------


## asr335704

> *बहुत बढ़िया 
> 
> आपके इस प्रयास के लिए मंच आपका आभारी रहेंगा 
> 
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*


*
आपके प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## anita

*कहानी रोचक होती जा रही है*

----------


## asr335704

> *कहानी रोचक होती जा रही है*


*जी, कहानी में आगे कुछ मोड़ और आएंगे |*

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## superidiotonline

वी०पी० शर्मा द्वारा लिखित बहुत अच्छा रोचक उपन्यास है। पता नहीं कैसे पढ़ने से मिस हो गया।

सूत्र-लेखक से अनुरोध है कि आज रात बारह बजे तक पूरा नॉवेल प्रकाशित करने की दया-कृपा करें, नहीं तो रात बारह बजे के बाद चौपाल पर इतना बड़ा भाँडा फूटेगा कि पाठक नॉवेल पढ़ना छोड़कर चौपाल पर डट जाएँगे!

----------


## superidiotonline

चौपाल पर इतना बड़ा भाँडा कल रात फूट गया फिर भी कोई असर नहीं हुआ। पूरी नॉवेल दाबे बैठे हैं। ये नहीं होता- आकर पोस्ट करें। आज शाम तक देखूँगा, नहीं कुछ पोस्ट हुआ तो अमेज़न से 99/- का किंडल वर्ज़न खरीदकर पढ़ लूँगा और 99/- पेरिस कांड के खाते में जोड़ दूँगा।

----------


## asr335704

> वी०पी० शर्मा द्वारा लिखित बहुत अच्छा रोचक उपन्यास है। पता नहीं कैसे पढ़ने से मिस हो गया।
> 
> सूत्र-लेखक से अनुरोध है कि आज रात बारह बजे तक पूरा नॉवेल प्रकाशित करने की दया-कृपा करें, नहीं तो रात बारह बजे के बाद चौपाल पर इतना बड़ा भाँडा फूटेगा कि पाठक नॉवेल पढ़ना छोड़कर चौपाल पर डट जाएँगे!


जी, उपन्यास अच्छा है। मैं शनिवार तक पूरा उपन्यास पोस्ट करने की कोशिश करूंगा।  रात पहले ही बीत चुकी है । :)

----------


## asr335704

> चौपाल पर इतना बड़ा भाँडा कल रात फूट गया फिर भी कोई असर नहीं हुआ। पूरी नॉवेल दाबे बैठे हैं। ये नहीं होता- आकर पोस्ट करें। आज शाम तक देखूँगा, नहीं कुछ पोस्ट हुआ तो अमेज़न से 99/- का किंडल वर्ज़न खरीदकर पढ़ लूँगा और 99/- पेरिस कांड के खाते में जोड़ दूँगा।


श्रीमान! चिंता मत करिए । मैं आज उपन्यास के और पेज पोस्ट करुंगा तथा शनिवार तक पूरा उपन्यास पोस्ट करूंगा। कृपया 99 रुपये खर्च न करें। :) :)

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## superidiotonline

> चौपाल पर इतना बड़ा भाँडा कल रात फूट गया फिर भी कोई असर नहीं हुआ। पूरी नॉवेल दाबे बैठे हैं। ये नहीं होता- आकर पोस्ट करें। आज शाम तक देखूँगा, नहीं कुछ पोस्ट हुआ तो अमेज़न से 99/- का किंडल वर्ज़न खरीदकर पढ़ लूँगा और 99/- पेरिस कांड के खाते में जोड़ दूँगा।





> श्रीमान! चिंता मत करिए । मैं आज उपन्यास के और पेज पोस्ट करुंगा तथा शनिवार तक पूरा उपन्यास पोस्ट करूंगा। कृपया 99 रुपये खर्च न करें। :) :)


हमें पहले से पता था- पेरिस खाते में 99/- रुपए का फिजूल उधार जुड़ने के डर से 'टर्रर' की ओर से कोई न कोई पक्का इन्तेज़ाम ज़रूर किया जाएगा!

----------


## superidiotonline

मैं तो समझता हूँ- अभी 80 पेज के आसपास बचे होंगे। कहीं पर भाषण वगैरह देने का काम न हो तो अभी पोस्ट कर दें।

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

...........

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

*
*** उपन्यास समाप्त ****

----------


## asr335704

> ये वाला संलग्नक काम नहीं कर रहा है!


मैंने इसे ठीक कर दिया है। यह अब काम कर रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

बेहद रोचक उपन्यास है जिसमें कोई मुजरिम नहीं है! जासूसी नॉवेल का एकदम नया फण्डा जिसमें क्राइम करने के हाइ वोल्टेज ड्रामा को बखूबी दिखाया गया है!

----------


## asr335704

> बेहद रोचक उपन्यास है जिसमें कोई मुजरिम नहीं है! जासूसी नॉवेल का एकदम नया फण्डा जिसमें क्राइम करने के हाइ वोल्टेज ड्रामा को बखूबी दिखाया गया है!


जी हां, उपन्यास अच्छा है और इसका अंत भी दिलचस्प है।

----------

